# 04 1.8t gli / boosting issues please feel free to help



## Burton11 (Mar 11, 2010)

I buddy of mine has a 04 GLI 1.8T and has been having some issues for a month or so, I scanned his car and came up with the following codes. I have replaced the N75 valve, boost sensor, installed a samco turbo inlet boot, new front O2 sensor. I don't want him to keep throwing money into this but is there any test that can be done to determine if the MAF is causing his car not to boost past *0* It's getting annoying, it's either the MAF or Wastegate. I am open to all suggestions.

Thanks

10 Faults Found:
16622 - Manifold Pressure / Boost Sensor (G31) 
P0238 - 35-10 - Signal too High - Intermittent
16804 - Catalyst System; Bank 1 
P0420 - 35-10 - Efficiency Below Threshold - Intermittent
17544 - Fuel Trim: Bank 1 (Add) 
P1136 - 35-10 - System too Lean - Intermittent
16555 - Fuel Trim; Bank 1 
P0171 - 35-10 - System Too Lean - Intermittent
16517 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S1 
P0133 - 35-00 - Response too Slow
16795 - Secondary Air Injection System 
P0411 - 35-00 - Incorrect Flow Detected
18613 - Performance Malfunction in Cooling System 
P2181 - 35-10 - - Intermittent
17956 - Boost Pressure Regulation Valve (N75) 
P1548 - 35-10 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
16485 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70) 
P0101 - 35-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
17511 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heating; B1 S1 
P1103 - 35-10 - Performance too Low - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0001


----------



## snoman12 (Apr 18, 2011)

*Vacuum Leak Possible*

From what I can tell it seems like you might have a vacuum leak. Have you tried doing a leak test? I think the reason you're getting all the inefficiency codes is because the engine is sensing extra air that it hasn't found when going through the MAF. Check out this link http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/190404-DIY-ALL-1.8T-Boost-Leak-Tester Also if you have access to a smoke machine it will also help in visually showing you where the leaks are. When I first bought my car I had a HUGE leak in the PCV lines under the intake manifold, 3 mins of letting the smoke machine run and saw it pouring out from under the intake.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Complete Auto-scan please.


----------



## Burton11 (Mar 11, 2010)

I will post the entire scan tomorrow. But so far I've replaced the MAF / N75 / boost sensor @ turbo Inlet pipe. I've performed many leak test and everything isn't air tight. My thought either ECU / Throttle Body or wastegate. Car has decent power but won't budge past 0 psi . 
Please help

Thanks


----------



## Josein06GLI (Jun 29, 2008)

Are u getting vacuum? Check boost gauge and taps for gauge. EVO and intercooler piping.


----------



## Burton11 (Mar 11, 2010)

Tuesday,20,December,2011,16:24:01:09916
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.0 (x64)
Data version: 20111111



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 9M - VW Jetta IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57
75 76

VIN: 3VWSE69M54M145053 Mileage: 132560km/82368miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AWP.lbl
Part No: 06A 906 032 SM
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0030 
Coding: 07510
Shop #: WSC 12338 
VCID: 7BFB396369FE7F6
3VWSE69M54M145053 VWZ7Z0D9544986

10 Faults Found:
16622 - Manifold Pressure / Boost Sensor (G31) 
P0238 - 35-10 - Signal too High - Intermittent
16804 - Catalyst System; Bank 1 
P0420 - 35-10 - Efficiency Below Threshold - Intermittent
17544 - Fuel Trim: Bank 1 (Add) 
P1136 - 35-10 - System too Lean - Intermittent
16555 - Fuel Trim; Bank 1 
P0171 - 35-10 - System Too Lean - Intermittent
16517 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S1 
P0133 - 35-00 - Response too Slow
16795 - Secondary Air Injection System 
P0411 - 35-00 - Incorrect Flow Detected
18613 - Performance Malfunction in Cooling System 
P2181 - 35-10 - - Intermittent
17956 - Boost Pressure Regulation Valve (N75) 
P1548 - 35-10 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
16485 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70) 
P0101 - 35-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
17511 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heating; B1 S1 
P1103 - 35-10 - Performance too Low - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0001

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ESP-F.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 M
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0102 
Coding: 0019970
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3469D25F542070E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 1C0 909 605 F
Component: 04 AIRBAG VW61 0202 0001 
Coding: 12340
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 27533513C5F60B6

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 1J5 920 926 H
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V56 
Coding: 05230
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 3469D25F042070E
3VWSE69M54M145053 VWZ7Z0D9544986

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: F0E19E4FB0B88CE

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 C
Component: 1H Komfortgerát HLO 0003 
Coding: 00258
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 3773E55315569B6

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1C1959801A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0202 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1C1959802A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0202 

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1C0959811A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.HL KLO 0202 

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 1C0959812A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.HR KLO 0202 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 3B7-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 3B7 035 180 G
Component: RADIO 3CP 0007 
Coding: 00031
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 2449221FB4C0E0E

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 01: DTCs cleared
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 03: DTCs cleared
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 15: DTCs cleared
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 17: DTCs cleared
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 19: DTCs cleared
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 46: DTCs cleared
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 56: DTCs cleared


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

:::::ALERT FORUM ACTION EMERGENCY MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U 

Just email or PM John [email protected] as to why I have chosen to do this for a modification answer to these posts.....
Ultimately this is his fault for how the account was handled.
[email protected]
You could say I feel insulted and abused..........


----------



## Burton11 (Mar 11, 2010)

I will check all connections tomorrow thanks for the feedback, I even tried capping of the N75 valve port leading to the waste gate to see if the waste gate was bad. Could it be the B1 S1 O2 sensor, how well do the aged test predict bad sensors?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

:::::ALERT FORUM ACTION EMERGENCY MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U 

Just email or PM John [email protected] as to why I have chosen to do this for a modification answer to these posts.....
Ultimately this is his fault for how the account was handled.
[email protected]
You could say I feel insulted and abused..........


----------



## PROJEKT8GLI (May 11, 2010)

Im having a similar problem, no boost what so ever, and ive replaced maf,n75,n249,turbo, dv, spark plugs,coil packs, 
Have you figured out what the problem was? 
Im still getting 21hg vaccuum so im pretty sure i dont have a vac leak


----------



## bodya2004 (Feb 21, 2009)

does the car jurk or hesitate when about to go into boost?


----------



## Burton11 (Mar 11, 2010)

NO SOLUTIONS YET 

I just got back from vacation today and I will run a few VAG checks. I want to run a O2 sensor aging test to see if my B1 S1 is shot. But it doesn't run rough, it does hesitate to budge past "0" psi


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

Is your car chipped? Some of the tuners will delete o2 sensors and prevent some of the tests from running.


----------



## PROJEKT8GLI (May 11, 2010)

OK, I FOUND MY SOLUTION 

Check your exhaust, your CAT might be clogged like mines was.. 
CHECK THIS OUT 









No wonder car made 0psi. 

SORRY for the large a$$ pictures.. dont know how to resize


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

:::::ALERT FORUM ACTION EMERGENCY MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U 

Just email or PM John [email protected] as to why I have chosen to do this for a modification answer to these posts.....
Ultimately this is his fault for how the account was handled.
[email protected]
You could say I feel insulted and abused..........


----------



## bodya2004 (Feb 21, 2009)

what to look into changed maf no leaks boost/vacum


----------

